# Sennheiser HD650 Pictorial +Review



## Stuge (Nov 27, 2008)

*SennheiserHD650 *​*
I present you all my Sennheiser HD650 ,These are the top of the line headphones from Sennheiser .*. 


*Enjoy!!!*




*farm4.static.flickr.com/3135/2988206392_7bb62fa110.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/2915518656_ac082eeabb.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3208/2988206772_935bbb56b5.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3143/2987339683_ab8572d892.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3158/2988205918_cae8eb9f0f.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3011/2988207306_e3878f55f0.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/2987339641_fef941b65e.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3039/2987339591_4d8092db52.jpg


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3184/2988192334_4442cd705d.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3209/2988192106_9c875a5bb4.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3229/2988192166_3b681cb461.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3276/2987339505_caa18989c8.jpg
*
Drivers or Brain,Nervous system of HD650 *


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/2939154320_75a9d9edd2.jpg



*farm4.static.flickr.com/3191/2939154302_1a24930dd3.jpg​
Well,Sennheiser HD650 comes with a beautiful looking carton which makes it a really precious collection ,but Sound quality is what really matters when it comes to headphones like these .


Sennheiser HD650 is sold as audiophile headphones .They have an open dynamic headphone design.That means they will leak sound ,so not good for a noisy environment and keep in mind that others will be disturbed if volume is too high .


*
Specifications of these are :*

Technical Data
Nominal impedance    300 Ohm
Contact pressure    ca. 2,5 N
Weight w/o cable    ca. 260g
Jack plug        6,3/3,5 mm stereo
Transducer principle (Headphones)    open, dynamic
Ear coupling    circumaural
Cable length    3 m
Frequency response (headphones)    10-39500 Hz
Sound pressure level (SPL)    103 dB (1 Vrms)
THD, total harmonic distortion    0,05 %
*What’s in the box:*

    Headphones
    Detachable cable,
    Adapter
    An instructions manual
*
Construction:* Construction seems good, but it’s not made of metal only .half of it is made of Carbon fiber .According to Sennheiser that helps in lessening the vibrations and makes listening more pleasurable. Who knows? ..hhee 


*Sound quality *

I have used them for around 400 hrs and just after 100 hr bass which was little muffled, got deep and articulate.


Well, These have laid back character with rolled off high, which makes them very pleasurable to listen music with them, as highs are not very harsh on ears. 



*Bass.I * know many people are only concerned about bass and all and I must say they are not very bassy like my DT770 pro 80ohm ,but IMO HD650 are way ahead of DT770 pro 80ohm .Its mid bass is very deep and very well defined ,whereas bass of DT770 Pro 80ohm is very boomy and not defined at all .


*Treble*: Its treble is really good ,but its highs are little rolled of ,thats the reason they are very smooth sounding headphones and sometime people refer that these have laid back character .



Headphones tried with different Genre's like Classical (western eg Schubert ,Beethoven ) ,Indian Classical (eg Ravi shankar ),Rock linken Park ,Led zeppelin etc,POP,Trance (Ministry of Sounds ,Tiesto etc),Instrumental etc 


Burn in 
:120hrs 

*Headphones used with ESI-juli@->MHC-V515 as amp or D NE900 (line out )->MHC-V515*



right now I'm looking for an amp and I might go for an tube amp .

Price (MSRP)$599

Price paid $450 
*
 I will add more when I'm not sleepy ..right now I
' feeling sleepy lol*


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 28, 2008)

Very Very Very Expensive Mayn 

and ya Gr8 REVIEW MAD propz ....

Peace !!!!
www.myspace.com/djdeepvirtualdj


----------



## Stuge (Nov 28, 2008)

hehe ,Yeah they are expensive


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 4, 2008)

^^Those pics look almost too good to be true; artificially so. Which camera did you use btw?
Yes, very good headphones, difficult to drive. Not neutral enough though according to some; but a good buy.

Costly; they're available for 350$


----------



## Stuge (Dec 8, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> ^^Those pics look almost too good to be true; artificially so. Which camera did you use btw?
> Yes, very good headphones, difficult to drive. Not neutral enough though according to some; but a good buy.
> 
> Costly; they're available for 350$



They do look really  good in person as well 

_*Pictures are taken with my Canon IXUS 950i*_


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice headphones and a great review! I tried them on but just couldn't get them to perform on deep progressive or trancey music with a little more bass and thus settled on the AKG 701s for my needs. Guess yours are best suited for genres where every little note is extremely important such as classical or orchestral music.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 9, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Nice headphones and a great review! I tried them on but just couldn't get them to perform on deep progressive or trancey music with a little more bass and thus settled on the AKG 701s for my needs. Guess yours are best suited for genres where every little note is extremely important such as classical or orchestral music.



Well,It depends .Keep in mind that HD650 has a impedance of 300ohm ,whereas K701 has a impedance of 62ohm .That's why amp plays a very big role when it comes to HD650.

I have heard many people saying HD650 shine really well with tube amps .


in b/w for how did you got your K701 here in India ?


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I did read a lot of reviews of the three headsets (Senn HD650, AKG K701 and Beyer DT880) before deciding and for my kind of music, the K701 felt perfect. The HD650 has been rated very highly when coupled with a quality amp. Have you taken a look at the Lehmann headamp? That's regarded as the reference amp for all Senns. Check out the Yulong DAH1 too.

How did I get my K701 in India? 
Err.. eBay?


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2008)

So ,you got K701 via Ebay ? ok so did you pay any Customs etc for importing K701 .

NO ,I have not tried Lehman Headamp amp ,but I'm in search of getting amp better for my investment .

in b/w I have DT770 pro 80ohm as well ,they are too bassy and what I call its  bass is too muddy in front HD650 .

Does  DT880 pro also produce lot of thump and bass like its junior?


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 15, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Nice headphones and a great review! I tried them on but just couldn't get them to perform on deep progressive or trancey music with a little more bass and thus settled on the AKG 701s for my needs. Guess yours are best suited for genres where every little note is extremely important such as classical or orchestral music.



You got that backwards pal. The HD 650s are the bassy ones. The K701's extention in the highs is virtually unmatched. Senns are known for their warm, organic and laid back presentation.

^^Impedance is not the only factor when determining how hard cans are to drive and the necessity of an amp. The K701 is actually harder to drive on account of the drivers' extremely low sensitivity.

Stuge; the DT 880 is more neutral than the Senn. Try the Denon D2000 also; very neutral as well with good highs. The D5000 is a little warm, probably on account of the wooden enclosures. Personally, I own Audio Technica's and love their sound.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 15, 2008)

pricey review

Can anyone suggest me a headphone under 3k for music and movies?

and will there be any difference in sound for a 3k headphone when used with integrated motherboard audio V/S creative sound card?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations. All this while I am planning to buy an Rs. 180/- Creative EP-50 makes my stomach grumble.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 15, 2008)

shocked to see so many audiophiles in here.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 24, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> pricey review
> 
> Can anyone suggest me a headphone under 3k for music and movies?
> 
> and will there be any difference in sound for a 3k headphone when used with integrated motherboard audio V/S creative sound card?



 You can look for Philips SHP 8900/or Sony MDR-XD400/300/

or Sennheiser
*www.sennheiserindia.com/india/icm_eng.nsf/root/products_headphones_hi-fi-wired

*Regarding Sound card *:I will suggest you to get a dedicated  sound card as well .it can make a lot of difference .



Lucifer said:


> Stuge; the DT 880 is more neutral than the Senn. Try the Denon D2000 also; very neutral as well with good highs. The D5000 is a little warm, probably on account of the wooden enclosures. Personally, I own Audio Technica's and love their sound.



thanks ,I have no idea where to try Audio technica here .Since Audio technica has no dealer or retailer here .


----------



## 1235Sam (Dec 26, 2008)

How is Sennheiser HD 202?


----------



## sudhix (Jan 2, 2009)

HD202 is pretty decent. For its price of 1.5k its good value. Very good clarity, just slightly weak bass.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2009)

1235Sam said:


> How is Sennheiser HD 202?


Hd202 has more bass, hd201 is more comfortable n hav balanced presentation than 202


----------



## Lucifer (Jan 5, 2009)

Stuge said:


> thanks ,I have no idea where to try Audio technica here .Since Audio technica has no dealer or retailer here .



Well, India is a pretty useless place to try cans. Audio Technica IMO are better than Denon's simply because they do not need amping. Get the A900 - great bass, good mid range and sparkling highs. I love them. Best of all they rock for gaming.

Alternatively only for music the grado SR 225 is superb; I love mine. Although if you can afford get the SR 325i.

My advice is to get a cousin or relative from the states to bring any of these down. Don't shop in India for cans. Try www.headphone.com and www.audiocubes.com and get these relatives to order online.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 5, 2009)

^Is Alessandro MS-1 available in India?


----------



## Stuge (Jan 10, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> ^Is Alessandro MS-1 available in India?


I don't think they are available here in India .


----------

